# Linux (und LaTeX) als Schreibmaschine



## Moltar (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

zum Verfassen von Dokumenten zuhause und unterwegs möchte ich mir gerne eine "Schreibmaschine" bauen. Ich habe mir dazu einige Gedanken gemacht und wollte Euch mal nach Eurer Meinung bzw. hilfreichen Hinweisen fragen.

Vorhanden sind:
- ein alter Laptop (Toshiba Satellite 4000): 233 MHz, PII Mobile
- ein paar grundlegende Kenntnisse in FreeBSD, Gentoo und SUSE
- Grundwissen in LaTeX

Mein Ziel ist es, ein Linux/Unix auf dem Gerät zu installieren und eine LaTeX-Distribution dazu. Auf X, Sound und so würde ich gerne verzichten. Allerdings möchte ich mir die Ergebnisse meiner LaTeX-Arbeit gerne ansehen können.

Als System würde mir spontan FreeBSD einfallen, das liegt aber einfach daran, dass ich damit noch die meiste Erfahrung habe. Ich hätte gerne ein System, das möglichst wenig "Schnickschnack" mitbringt bzw. entsprechend konfigurierbar ist. Für Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Als LaTeX-Distribution schwebt mir teTeX vor.

Wahrscheinlich der Knackpunkt an der ganzen Sache:
Ich möchte PDF-Dateien erzeugen und diese auch betrachten können. Wie gesagt, würde ich gerne auf X verzichten, da mir das für die alte Kiste doch etwas zu viel erscheint.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das auf der Shell zu machen?

Hinweise, Gedanken und Vorschläge werden gerne entgegengenommen 

Grüße
Moltar


----------



## ishino (16. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du kein X haben willst (ein minimales X sollte auf dem Laptop problemlos laufen), kannst Du versuchen einen DVI/PS/PDF-Viewer zu finden, der im Framebuffer läuft. Ich kenne aus dem Stehgreif keinen, aber vielleicht gibt es sowas.


----------



## RedWing (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt die Möglichkeit GTK+ ohne X zu verwenden. Dann verwendet GTK+ nicht X, sondern directfb als Backend. Wie das funktioniert steht da:

http://www.directfb.org/wiki/index.php/Projects:GTK_on_DirectFB

Danach kannst du einen pdf viewer der auf GTK basiert verwenden. evince bietet sich da bspw. an:
http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Moltar (16. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antworten, werde das testen.

@ishino: Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrung mit Gnome und KDE und die scheinen mir zu heftig für den Laptop. Meinst du mit minimalem X, dass ich die beiden noch irgendwie verkleinern kann oder grundsätzlich eine andere Oberfläche?

Gibts Empfehlungen für ein Betriebssystem oder ist das FreeBSD ok?

Grüße
Moltar


----------



## ishino (16. Dezember 2007)

Mit minimalem X meine ich eben genau kein KDE oder Gnome oben drauf, sondern sowas wie XFCE (mein persönlicher Favorit), Fluxbox o.ä. Eben ein Windowmanager/Desktop Environment, mit geringem Resourcenverbrauch. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir zuerst die Variante von RedWing anschauen (GTK+/Framebuffer). Das wäre sicherlich die resourcenschonenste Option.


----------

